
LinkedIn is Integrating with OS X Mavericks - nikunjk
http://blog.linkedin.com/2013/06/11/your-professional-network-is-integrating-with-os-x-mavericks/
======
o0-0o
Aren't we all just a little sick and tired of all of this 'integration'?

------
benaiah
Interesting. Do many people really use LinkedIn as a central online identity,
like many use FB or Twitter? It's always seemed to me to be more of something
to show employers than something used as an identity or social presence.

